# Deverouiller iPod Touch, probleme sans fin.... (particulier)



## marcoD (6 Juin 2009)

Bonjour a tous, voila j'ai un probleme, un ami a un ipod touch,
il perdu, il est tomber, n peu casser enfin bref, depuis il s'est mis en mode "recovery" c'est a dire que l'ipod demande a ce qu'il soit brancher a itunes  

le probleme est que mon ami a un code sur son iPod (bravo) et mais surtout qu'il vient de ce faire voler son ordinateur, donc l'ordinateur synchro avec son ipod !! (mazel tov !)


J'ai pris son ipod, brancher a mon ordi, puis la seul le message que je ne peux pas brancher le ipod a itunes car il y a un code, et qu'il faut d'abord mettre le code

...mais encore l'ecran est bloquer sur (connect to itunes...)

probleme sans fin .. que faire ?!


----------



## globox3 (11 Juin 2009)

Demande à ton ami de te donner le code!

On peut aussi poser la question pour n'importe quel iPod tombé du camion


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un ami qui a perdu sa carte de banque et oublié son code, pourriez vous dire sur un forum public comment retrouver son code bancaire, ce serait super sympa.

Non, mais sérieux, marco, quand je pense à tous les gens qui se sont fait voler leur IPOD/ IPhone, ce serait dégueulasse de mettre la manip pour défaire la sécurité sur un forum.

En plus cette manip est facilement trouvable sur le net..


----------



## xxxgregxxxx (23 Juin 2010)

mad-gecko, si je te donne mon adresse emails , pourez tu mexpliker la manip car
jai pommé le mot de pass de l'ipod dun pote ducoup jdoi lui retrouver sinan jdoi repayer , son ordi est en reparation donc je dois faire sa de mon ordi , le souci c'est ke je ne peu pas acceder a lipod touch , meme en mode DFU , sa fer toute un aprem ke je cherche , jen peut plus , svp aide moi



je precise ke je ne l'ai pas volé..


----------



## Pouasson (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## xxxgregxxxx (23 Juin 2010)

aller svp


----------



## globox3 (24 Juin 2010)

merci de rien


----------

